# What's so good about this T.V.?



## kirko (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi my name is Kirko, and I need some expert insight.

I would like some help understanding why my uncle is so crazy about a t.v. he doesn't even watch. Apparently, he owns a Pioneer 141 that he has wrapped and strapped on skids and to the wall, like there's going to be an earthquake? He say's it's the best t.v. in the world, and cost 7000-8000. Who pays that for a tv, no wait&#8230;., a monitor, no tuner, no speakers, just a picture. I have never personally seen one, but he talks about the picture like the damn things alive. I asked him why won't he hook it up and watch it? He say's he's saving it for when he retires. Is there something to what he's saying or is he retarded? Can you help me out? 
Kirko

*Special Bonus* Picture link: I took pictures of it to show you this idiocy.

http://s1304.beta.photobucket.com/user/kirko312/profile/


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

He has a Pioneer Kuro there. It is still widely regarding as the finest HD picture quality made. Just now the very best HDTVs are finally approaching the image quality that made Kuro's the bench mark against which all others are still compared. However it will be surpassed by the time he finally retires, and buying in retirement would have saved him over $6,000.00+. Sounds to me like he bought the best there was then, and wasted a sh*& load of money by not enjoying it for years.
Pity


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if it's already surpassed..... and as you point out, electronics don't age as wine does.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Some say that the black levels of the Panny VT50 still isn't as good as a Kuro, but would the average person be able to notice, especially not seeing them side by side?

I just hope when he does open it and start using it, there's nothing wrong with it. Pioneer got out of the business and sold their plasma patents to Panasonic.

I will also say, when you get a TV of this level, you generally don't care about the speakers. You generally run external speakers through an AV receiver.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

kirko said:


> Hi my name is Kirko, and I need some expert insight.
> 
> I would like some help understanding why my uncle is so crazy about a t.v. he doesn't even watch. Apparently, he owns a Pioneer 141 that he has wrapped and strapped on skids and to the wall, like there's going to be an earthquake? He say's it's the best t.v. in the world, and cost 7000-8000. Who pays that for a tv, no wait&#8230;., a monitor, no tuner, no speakers, just a picture. I have never personally seen one, but he talks about the picture like the damn things alive. I asked him why won't he hook it up and watch it? He say's he's saving it for when he retires. Is there something to what he's saying or is he retarded? Can you help me out?
> Kirko
> ...


Some good advice to give to your uncle. Never put off till tommorow what you can do today for tommorow isn't promised to anyone.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I do not recall looking at one that cost that much money. Holey Moley.
Here is a link to specs, comparisons to other brands / models and reviews. It is rated 5 of 5 for every review.
http://www.hdtvsolutions.com/Pioneer-PRO-141FD.htm

I know for certain if I spent that much for a TV it would be playing almost all the time.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

I see he's saving the batmobile too... He'll be chillin' once he retires!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Adding to that - you never know when you'll die. So enjoy your life each day !


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Aren't most TVs obsolete about 3 years after purchase these days?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The Kuro is still a reference set ... perhaps OLED TV will overthrown it soon.


----------



## Eddie501 (Nov 29, 2007)

Sounds like your uncle has hoarding tendencies. As further evidenced by the two identical batmobiles on top (also still in packaging). By the time he retires, it will be impossible to retrieve under the piles of junk.

Also, how old is he? If he's 60 and waiting for retirement it might sorta make sense. If he's 35 he's insane.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

What if they raise retirement age?:lol:

All kidding aside, people are still looking for these and buying used when they find them.

Sorry, but everyone here is right, do your uncle a favor and show him this forum. Has it ever been fired up? I hope so, because forums like "AVS" are full of people with new flat screens out of the box that failed, and he has no warranty.

If it were mine, it wouldn't be sitting on a cold floor with junk piled on it. 

He might want to think about all the years he missed getting pleasure from this TV. What a Shame.


----------

